# Is this a badger den?



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

Fresh this evening, 3 holes started and the fourth one goes into the ground. Opening at top is maybe 10" across, the actual hole into the ground is 5-6"
Thats the remains of a bird at the bottom of the first pic.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you got a friend with one of those cameras that deer hunter use? Trail cam?

Those are some big diggings there.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

Found a print. 
Hope it not one of those crazy nasty a$$ Honeybadgers like they got on youtube.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Have you got a friend with one of those cameras that deer hunter use? Trail cam?
> 
> Those are some big diggings there.


No camera, just a few spring clench type gopher traps, and a small 4" or 6" bear trap style.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Their burrows are constructed mainly in the pursuit of prey, but they are also used for sleeping. A typical badger den may be as far a 3 meters below the surface, contain about 10 meters of tunnels, and have an enlarged chamber for sleeping. Badgers use multiple burrows within their home range, and they may not use the same burrow more than once a month. In the summer months they may dig a new burrow each day


copied from google


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Badgers are beautiful creatures----I've seen a few large ones out west.

They aren't native to my area. I have no idea if they pose a threat to your pets---

You might try a live trap. Mike---


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

Hard to see in post #3 but there are 5 distinct toes and pad. Only I couldn't make out any nail or claw marks.
Here is some info I pulled off the web:

"Badger setts are pretty big and distinguishable by their oval shape as opposed to round. Fox earths are rounder and they tend to stink a bit, rabbit warrens are small round and neat. Hares don't have burrows they make nests above ground." 


*Badger *

tracks as compared to coyote tracks


Live trap sounds like a winner, any volunteers for releasing it if I get him?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've gotten pretty good at releasing skunks without a smell----but I've never caught an animal that attacks!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Badgers have an attitude to begin with, stuck in a trap, that attitude will go ballistic. Be careful.:laughing:


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Where in MN? Rural or city?

From the few badger dens I have seen, could be. Way too big for pocket gopher, plus paw print...

I like the trail cam idea, then you can post a picture!

Also, call a county extension agent. Do it before the shutdown!!!!


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill7 said:


> Where in MN? Rural or city?


We're in a rural area roughly 10 miles South of Cambridge. 

I have been baiting a small trap on a long chain with fresh bacon every evening then I am using a stick to push it down into the hole at least 10". I route the chain in such a way that I can see it from 30' away. If the chain would have moved I would find have a helper, and inspect with extreme caution and my .22 I havent seen any signs of activity from this hole. 

No luck borrowing a trail cam either. 

I need to scout the area with the 4 wheeler and see if he has moved on to a different area. There are 2 adjacent lots 2 + acres in size of meadow grass that are littered with pocket gophers and striped gophers. 

One guy at work thinks that from my pictures, it looks like a badger going in after a pocket gopher, then just moving on to the next mound and hunting. I have witnessed more shallow holes similar to the first 3 started holes that only are 3" deep then stop when I walk my leashed dog on the edge of the mowed grass line. 
There are so many gopher holes that I will need to use marking paint to mark off the old ones and watch the active holes. 

I really should be using the Rodentator on these 2 undeveloped lots. :yes:


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

Id suggest you fill in the holes each time you find them. If youre mowing the grass, fill in the holes first to avoid your mower dropping into the holes and ruining the mower. 

The holes look like either coyote, badger, or wood chuck. If you can fill in the holes each time, you'll be able to track the fresh mounds a bit better. 

Realize that whatever is making the holes is doing so because theyre feeding in the area. While disgusting, sometimes what will work is to drop dog feces into the hole before filling in the hole. 

If it is a badger, you dont want to mess with his den or get him only partially trapped. That would be messy and very dangerous.

Installing trail camera nearby is a good idea as well to at least let you know for sure what youre messing with.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

If it is a badger and you catch it in a live trap I would'nt try to release it............not alive at least. I've heard people say that they stink badly......do you smell any foul odors?


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

Wiscbldr said:


> Id suggest you fill in the holes each time you find them. If youre mowing the grass, fill in the holes first to avoid your mower dropping into the holes and ruining the mower.
> 
> The holes look like either coyote, badger, or wood chuck. If you can fill in the holes each time, you'll be able to track the fresh mounds a bit better.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen any more activity in this immediate area. I did take the 4 wheeler out on the undeveloped lots next to us and I saw 6-8 old holes. I could have found more if I would have looked harder. We have cyotes in the area and we can hear them most every evening. We never heard any that are too close.


----------



## DesignEye (Jun 28, 2011)

Once in northeast California we came across a badger crossing the road. As we slowly approached in the car the badger turned to face the car, lowered it's head, and begun to claw at the pavement while staring my dad and I down. That badger was one bad animal! If you have a badger in your yard just be sure to steer clear an don't let any of your pets out.


----------

